# الذهــــــب



## محمد حمزه (15 يونيو 2006)

الذهـــــب​فلز أصفر براق على هيئة كتل بإمكانها عكس الضوء أما صفائحه الرقاق فتبدو خضراء اللون أو زرقاء. أما الذهب المقطع تقطيعا دقيقا - مثله مثل المساحيق المعدنية الأخرى - فيتميز باللون الأسود بينما توجد أنواع أخرى من الذهب يتدرج لونها بين الياقوتي والأرجواني. 
ويأتي الذهب في المجموعة الانتقالية رقم (11) من الجدول الدوري، ورقمه الذري (79)، ووزنه الذري (196.967)، ويبلغ وزنه النوعي (19.3). وينصهر الذهب في درجة حرارة قدرها (1063) درجة مئوية ، ويغلي في (2500)ْ مئوية. والذهب موصل جيد للحرارة والكهرباء، ولا يفوقه في هذه الصفة سوى الفضة والنحاس . 
*خصائص الذهب *

يعتبر الذهب الخالص من أكثر أنواع المعادن القابلة للطرق والسحب، حيث يمكن ضربه أو طرقه حتى كثافة تصل إلى (0.000013) سم. كما يمكن تشكيل سلكا ذهبيا طوله (100) كم من كمية قدرها (29) جرام. والذهب واحد من أكثر المعادن ذات الملمس الناعم إذ تبلغ صلابته من (2.5) إلى (3) على مقياس الصلادة. 
والذهب من المعادن الخاملة جدا وهو لا يتأثر بالهواء أو الحرارة أو الرطوبة. وهو لا يذوب في الحوامض المركزة المعدنية المعروفة أمثال حامض الهيدروكلوريك، والكبريتيك، والفوسفوريك، والنتريك ولكنه يذوب في الماء الملكي الذي يعد مزيجا من حامضي الهيدروكلوريك والنتريك المركزين حيث يتحرر الكلور الحديث التولد فيذيب الذهب. وهناك حوامض أخرى تؤثر في الذهب مثل حامض التلمريك ومحلول كلوريد الحديد الساخن وغيرهما. 
*تاريخ معدن الذهب *

لما كان الذهب منتشرا في أماكن عديدة من الكرة الأرضية، إضافة إلى وجوده حرا في الطبيعة، ولغلو ثمنه واستعماله نقودا في شتى أمصار العالم أصبحت معرفته أيسر من معرفة غيره من الفلزات. كما أن صفاته الطبيعية قد جعلت منه معدنا شائع الصيت فكثر ذكره في الكتب وكثر المنقبون عنه والمشتغلون به. وفي القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي، حيث وصلت الحضارة الإسلامية إلى أوجها وزينت قصور الخلفاء بشتى أنواع الجواهر والمعادن التي جلبت من مختلف أصقاع الدولة الإسلامية المترامية، اهتم كثير من الكيميائيين بطرق تنقية هذه المعادن. فذكر البيروني في كتابه الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر طرق تنقية الذهب وهو ما لا يختلف كثيرا عن الطرق المستخدمة اليوم. فيذكر البيروني في تعدين الذهب وتصفيته ما نصه:" أن بعض الذهب ما يتصفى بالنار إما بالإذابة وحدها أو التشوية المسماة طبخا له، والجيد المختار يسمى لقطا لأنه يلتقط من المعدن قطاعا يسمى ركازا وأركز المعدن إذا وجد فيه القطع سواء معدن فضة أو ذهب، وربما لا يخلو من شوب ما، فخلصته التصفية حتى اتصف بالإبريز لخلاصه، ويثبت بعدها على وزنه". 
ويأتي البيروني في شرح تنقية الذهب عندما يكون ممزوجا مع التربة أو في الأحجار الكبيرة، ويصف الطريقة التي تستعمل لاستخراج الذهب مما شابه من التراب والحجر وصفا دقيقا لا يختلف كثيرا عما هو عليه الآن. فيقول: "وربما كان الذهب متحدا بالحجر كأنه مسبوك معه فاحتيج إلى دقه، والطواحين تسحقه إلا أن دقه بالمشاجن أصوب وأبلغ في تجويده حتى يقال إنه يزيده حمرة، وذلك أنه إن صدق مستغرب عجيب، والمشاجن هي الحجارة المشدودة على أعمدة الجوازات المنصوبة على الماء الجاري للدق، كالحال في سمرقند في دق القنب في الكواغد ، وإذا اندق جوهر الذهب وانطحن، فسل عن حجارته وجميع الذهب بالزئبق، ثم عصر في قطعة جلد حتى يخرج الزئبق من مسامه، ويطير ما يبقى فيه منه بالنار فيسمى ذهبا زئبقيا ومزبقا والذهب الذي بلغ النهاية التي لا غاية وراءها من الخلوص، كما حصل لي بالتشوية بضع مرات، لا يؤثر في المحك كبيرا أثر ولا يكاد يتعلق به، ولكاد يسبق جموده إخراجه من الكورة ، فيأخذ فيها في الجمود عند قطع النفخ، وأغلب الظن في الذهب المستشفر أنه للينه". 
ويتطرق البيروني إلى طريقة قديمة استعملها الهنود في اقتناص الذهب بواسطة الزئبق، ويشرح هذه الطريقة شرحا دقيقا موفقا فيقول:"ماء السند المار على ويهند قصبة القندهار عند الهند بنهر الذهب، وحتى أن بعضهم لا يحمد ماءه لهذا السبب ويسمى في مبادىء منابعه موه، ثم إذا أخذ في التجمع يسمى كرش أي الأسود لصفائه، وشدة خضرته لعمقه، وإذا انتهى إلى محاذاة منصب صنم شميل في بقعة كشمير على سمت ناحية بأول سمى هناك ماء السند... وفي منابعه مواضع يحفرون فيها حفيرات، و في قرار الماء وهو يجري فوقها ويملأونها من الزئبق حتى يتحول الحول عليها ثم يأتونها وقد صار زئبقها ذهبا. وهذا لأن ذلك الماء في مبدئه حاد الجري يحمل الرمل مع الذهب، كأجنحة البعوض رقة وصغرا، ويمر بها على وجه الزئبق فيعلق بالذهب ويترك ذلك الرمل يذهب ". ثم يخلص الذهب من الزئبق بالطريقة التي ذكرها البيروني سابقا. 
*تنقية الذهب حديثا *

تجري تنقية الذهب حديثا بفصل الأتربة والغرين والشوائب الأخرى بواسطة تيارات مائية قوية تزيل الدقائق الرملية والغرينية، وتبقى دقائق الذهب في أماكنها نظرا لارتفاع كثافة الذهب وقد يستعمل الزئبق لإذابة الذهب دون الرمل والغرين. ثم يخلص الذهب من الزئبق بتقطير الأخير. كما يستخلص الذهب عرضا عند تعدين النحاس والفضة. وهناك طرق كيميائية لاستخلاص الذهب مما يشد به كطريقة السيانيد، أو إذابة سبائكه الفضية في حامض الكبريتيك المركز، وتجري تنقية الذهب بحامض النتريك أولا، ثم التحليل الكهربائي. 
*استخدامات الذهب *

لقد عرف الذهب وبرزت قيمته منذ عصور سحيقة كمعدن يسهل تشكيله أكثر من أي معدن آخر. بالإضافة إلى سهولة الحصول على الذهب في صورته النقية. كما أن جمال الذهب ورونقه ومقاومته للتآكل قد جعلته من المعادن المتميزة في الفنون والحرف المختلفة منذ قديم الزمن. 
ونظرا لندرته النسبية، استخدم الذهب كعملة وأساس للمعاملات المالية الدولية. والوحدة المستخدمة في وزن الذهب هي الأونسة وهي تعادل 31.1 جراما. من أهم استخدامات الذهب الآن أنه يستخدم كاحتياطي للعملات. ولعدة قرون مضت، كان الذهب والفضة يستخدمان استخداما مباشرا كعملتين. وأثناء القرن التاسع عشر، لعب الذهب دورا جديدا حيث أصبح الأساس الوحيد لعملات معظم دول العالم حيث يمكن تحويل الأوراق المالية إلى ذهب. ومنذ السبعينات من القرن العشرين، أصبح الذهب يباع ويشترى في السوق بأسعار متذبذبة إلى حد كبير، وأصبحت العلاقة بين احتياطي الذهب وقيمة العملات علاقة غير مباشرة إلى حد كبير. 
وقد أصبح الطلب متزايدا جدا على الذهب في عمليات التصنيع. ولأن الذهب موصل جيد للكهرباء وذو مقاومة عالية للصدأ والتآكل، فقد أصبح ذا أهمية كبرى في صناعة الدوائر الكهربائية الدقيقة. وإذا أذيبت كميات صغيرة من الذهب ووضعت في الألواح الزجاجية أو البلاستيكية، فإنها تمنع مرور الأشعة دون الحمراء وتكون بمثابة واقي حراري فعال. ولأن الذهب يتميز بثباته الكيميائي، فإنه يستخدم في الآلات التي تعمل في غلاف جوي يؤدي إلى الصدأ، كما يطلى به الأسطح المعرضة للصدأ أو التآكل بسبب السوائل أو الأبخرة. 
كما يستخدم الذهب أيضا على شكل رقائق في الطلاء بالذهب والكتابة بالذهب. وتستخدم أحد مشتقات الذهب في تلوين الزجاج الأحمر. ويستخدم سيانيد البوتاسيوم المضاف إليه الذهب في عملية الطلاء بالذهب التي تتم كهربائيا. 
وكذلك يستخدم الذهب في الطب لما ثبت من توافقه مع أجهزة الجسم الحية. فهو يستخدم في طب الأسنان، وفي تغليف الأدوية. كما تستخدم النظائر المشعة من الذهب في الأبحاث البيولوجية وفي علاج السرطان. 
ويستخدم الكم الأكبر من الذهب المنتج في العملات والمجوهرات. وللوفاء بهذه الأغراض، يخلط الذهب بمعادن أخرى ليصل إلى الصلابة المطلوبة. ويعبر عن الذهب الموجود في هذا الخليط بالقيراط. ويحتوي الذهب المستخدم في صناعة المجوهرات على النحاس والفضة، بينما يحتوي الذهب الأبيض على الزنك والنيكل أو المعادن البلاتينية.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

*امور لا نعرفها عن الذهب*

معظم الذهب الذي تم اكتشافه منذ 6000 عام لا يزال بحوزة الإنسان . ولو تم تجميع هذا الذهب وصهره فقد يشكل مكعباً ضلعه 59 قدماً ووزنه 103.000 طن متري 



الذهب هو أكثر المعادن ليونة وطواعية يمكن سحب الأونصة الواحدة على شكل سلك طوله 5 أميال أو طرقها على شكل صفيحة رقيقة للغاية حتى تغطي مساحة قدرها 100 قدم مربع 



الذهب هو أكثر عناصر العالم كثافة ، أنه أكثف من الحديد بمرتين ونصف المرة ومن الرصاص بضعفين . أن قدماً مربعاً من الذهب يزن حوالي 1200 رطل 



أن استخراج طن واحد في المناجم يمكن الحصول من خلاله على أونصة واحدة من الذهب 



أن البنك الاحتياطي الاتحادي في مدينة نيويورك يختزن 12و.500 طن متري من الذهب قيمتها حوالي 144 مليار دولار في خزنة تحت الأرض مساحتها نصف مساحة ملعب كرة القدم 



ما تقدر قيمته 8 مليارات طن قد ذابت في محيطات العالم، وأن هناك 35 ألف طن متري لا تزال موجودة في قشرة الأرض 



ما يزيد عن 19 طن من الذهب يتم تصنيعها في خواتم الزفاف كل سنة 



صناعة المجوهرات هي الأكثر استخداماً للذهب بدون مقارنة اليوم، أن حوالي 2000 طن من الذهب استعملت في صناعة المجوهرات عام 1990، بزيادة عن إنتاج المناجم الذي يبلغ حجمه 1734 طناً في العالم العربي 



في بعض الأحيان يتم استخدام الرقائق الذهبية لعمل ديكور التورتة وغالباً ما يحدث هذا في اليابان 



كلمة قيراط ( وهي كلمة مستخدمة لوصف المجوهرات ) مشتقة من كلمات عربية ويونانية وإيطالية لوصف حبات شجرة الخروب . وكانت حبوب شجرة الخروب تستخدم من قبل التجار كثقل عند بيع الذهب والمجوهرات 



ويستخدم الصائغ في الكشف عن نقاوة عينة من الذهب 24 إبرة ذهبية تصل نقاوة الأولى إلى 1/24 من الأخيرة ويتم اختيار العينة بواسطة خدشها على محك للذهب ثم مقارنة الخدش الناجم مع الخدوش الناجمة عن الإبر . وعلى الرغم من استخدام المحكات والإبر للكشف عن نقاوة الذهب لم يعد دارجا إلى أن نظام النقاوة لا يزال قائماً . وبهذا فإن الذهب من عيار 24 هو ذهب نقي 100% والذهب عيار 18 هو عبارة عن 18 جزء ذهب و 6 أجزاء من معادن أخرى ، وهكذا 



أول إنتاج للذهب في الولايات المتحدة كان في شمال كارولنيا وليس في كاليفورنيا وذلك في عام 1799 ثم تلتها إنتاجيات أخرى في جو رجيا عام 1828 



يعتبر منجم ( هوم ستيك ) في ليد ، جنوب داكوتا ، أقدم منجم للذهب في العالم ، فقد تم اكتشاف الذهب هناك طوال الـ 115 عاماً الماضية 



أكبر كتلة ذهب مكتشفة هي ( ويلكوم سترانجر ) والمكتشفة في أستراليا عام 1896 والتي تزن 2.280 أونصة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (27 يونيو 2006)

الذَّهب
عنصر فلزي رمزه الكيميائي (Au) وهو واحد من العناصر التي عرفت منذ القدم 


ظل الذهب ذا قيمة عالية عبر السنين، ويرجع السبب الرئيسي في ذلك إلى ندرته. ولكن الذهب يدين بالكثير لخواصه الفيزيائية والجمالية، ولليونته، ومقاومته للكيميائيات وكذلك لكثافته. فهو ذو لون أصفر جميل، وبريق معدني أخّاذ، ويسهل شغله بسبب ليونته هذه. ولابد من خلط الذهب بفلز آخر إذا أردنا صنع جسم صلب منه كقطعة مجوهرات مثلاً. ويسمى هذا الخليط سبيكة. وسبائك الذهب تقاس بالقيراط، والقيراط يساوي واحدًا من أربعة وعشرين جزءًا. وهكذا، فإن الذهب عيار 24 قيراطًا هو الذهب النقي. وذهب عيار 18 قيراطًا يتكون من 18 جزءًا من الذهب و6 أجزاء من فلز آخر.


وينصهر الذهب النقي عند درجة حرارة 1,064,43°م. ويغلي عند درجة 2,807°م، وينتمي للمجموعة (1) بالجدول الدوري للعناصر. أما وزنه الذري فهو 196,967، وعدده الذري هو 79 . وكثافته تعادل 19,32 جم/سم3 عند درجة حرارة 20°م. ويمكن إذابته في خليط من حمض الكلور، والنتريك والمسمى الماء الملكي.

ويمكن إذابته أيضًا في محاليل السيانيد القلوية أو في المحلول الساخن لكلوريد الحديد الثلاثي، أو محلول الثيوسلفيت أو الزئبق أو الكلور الوليد.

كيفية تكون الذهب 
يؤمن العلماء بأن الذهب قد ترسب من الغازات والسوائل المتصاعدة من أسفل سطح الأرض. هذه الغازات والسوائل تتصاعد في اتجاه السطح خلال تشققات في القشرة الأرضية. ويوجد الذهب بكثرة في الصخور المكونة لهذه القشرة. وغالبًا ما يوجد مع فلزي النحاس والرصاص . ويوجد الذهب في عروق معدنية، وفي ترسبات غرينية أو كعنصر في النحاس السماقي وكذلك في ماء البحر. 


كيفية التنقيب عن الذهب 
تختلف طرق تعدين الذهب باختلاف نوع المواد المترسبة. ويتم الحصول على الذهب بخطوتين ضروريتين هما:

1- الحصول على الخام

2- فصل الذهب عن الخام.

وفي أغلب عمليات التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية تتم العمليتان في مواقع الرواسب. وفي حالة التنقيب تحت الأرض يتم التنقيب عن الخام، ثم ينقل للطواحين فيفْصل ويركَّز هناك .

تنقية الذهب حديثا :
تجري تنقية الذهب حديثا بفصل الأتربة والغرين والشوائب الأخرى بواسطة تيارات مائية قوية تزيل الدقائق الرملية والغرينية، وتبقى دقائق الذهب في أماكنها نظرا لارتفاع كثافة الذهب وقد يستعمل الزئبق لإذابة الذهب دون الرمل والغرين. ثم يخلص الذهب من الزئبق بتقطير الأخير. كما يستخلص الذهب عرضا عند تعدين النحاس والفضة. وهناك طرق كيميائية لاستخلاص الذهب مما يشد به كطريقة السيانيد، أو إذابة سبائكه الفضية في حامض الكبريتيك المركز، وتجري تنقية الذهب بحامض النتريك أولا، ثم التحليل الكهربائي.

استخدامات الذهب
العُملة. تستخدم الأمم الذهب عملة عالمية. وتقبل كل الدول الذهب لتسديد الديون العالمية. وفي بداية القرن العشرين ،كانت أغلب الأقطار تتعامل بقاعدة الذهب، ويعني ذلك أننا يمكن أن نحصل على كمية معينة من الذهب مقابل أغلب العملات الورقية من أي مصرف أو خزينة قومية.

المجوهرات.
يسبك الذهب مع معادن أخرى مثل النحاس والفضة لصنع العديد من أنواع المجوهرات. فالذهب الأبيض المصنوع من الذهب المسبوك مع معادن أخرى مثل البلاتين أو البلاديوم أو الفضة يُستخدم كثيرًا كإطار للأحجار الكريمة في الخواتم والأطواق.


التذهيب :الطلاء بالذهب).
هو استخدام رقائق الذهب أو غباره أو نفايته في الديكور (الزخرفة والطلاء بالذهب حرفة قديمة. وقد عثر علماء الآثار على مواد مطلية بالذهب عمرها أكثر من 5,000 سنة. توضع رقائق الذهب الرفيع يدويًا وتُضغط في مكانها ثم تُصقل لتثبيت الذهب. وفي بعض الأحيان، يستخدم الغراء لإحكام لصق الذهب في مكانه

الذهب والصناعة.
يُستخدم الذهب في الصناعات الكهربائية والإلكترونية وبخاصة في الدوائر المطبوعة والموصلات، وعلى الأخص في شبه الموصلات المصنوعة من السليكون المطلي ، أما أسلاك السبائك الذهبية فتستخدم في معدات القياس والقياسات الحرارية.


----------



## العرندس (28 يونيو 2006)

*والله موضوع رائع ..*

[FRAME="12 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ الكريم .. هاني شرف الدين 

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وزادك علما فوق علمك وشرح لك صدرك ويسر لك أمرك وأحلل عقدة من 

لسانك فيفقهوا قولك .. 

موضوع رائع وجميل ومركز ومفيد .. ليس لأنه عن الذهب 

بل لأنك أغلى وأعز وأنفس من الذهب .. 

ولي إستفسار بسيط .. 

شاهدت قبل مدة .. في برنامج علمي على قناة 

National Geographic 

:33: 
موضوع عن منجم Tau Tona للذهب .. وهو منجم أفريقي 

حيث ذكر في البرنامج بأنه أشهر منجم للذهب .. 

فهل لديك معلومات عن هذا المنجم .. 

وهل هو أشهر من منجم .. هوم ستيك الذي ذكرته ؟ 

هذا وجزاك الله خيرا .. وسدد خطاك 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم​[/FRAME]​


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*كيفية تكون الذهب*

كيفية تكون الذهب
يؤمن العلماء بأن الذهب قد ترسب من الغازات والسوائل المتصاعدة من أسفل سطح الأرض. هذه الغازات والسوائل تتصاعد في اتجاه السطح خلال *تشققات* في القشرة الأرضية. ويوجد الذهب بكثرة في الصخور المكونة لهذه القشرة. وغالبًا ما يوجد مع فلزي النحاس والرصاص. وكثيرًا ما خلط الباحثون الأوائل عن الذهب بين المعدن الخام الذي وجدوه وهو *البيرايت*، وهو مركب مكون من الحديد والكبريت، وبين الذهب؛ لأنه يشبه الذهب ولكنه بلا قيمة، حيث عرف *بذهب الغبي*.من النادر أن نجد قطعًا ذهبية بحجم كاف لرؤيتها، بالرغم من أن صخورًا كبيرة من الذهب قد عثر عليها في أستراليا في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر. ويوجد الذهب في عروق معدنية، وفي ترسبات غرينية أو كعنصر في النحاس السماقي وكذلك في ماء البحر.

ترسبات العروق المعدنية. هي عروق في القشرة الأرضية. 

الترسبات الغرينية أو الرملية. وهي جسيمات كبيرة تسمى شذرات أو حبيبات الذهب، وتوجد في قيعان الأنهار. وهذه الجسيمات جرفتها مياه السطح أو مياه الفيضان وحملتها بعيدًا عن العرق المعدني. وبعض الشذرات كبيرة جدًا.
وأكبر الشذرات التي اكتشفت حتى الآن هي *مرحبًا أيها الغريب*، التي وجدت في موليجول بفكتوريا بأستراليا في عام 1869م، والتي استخلص منها 6992كجم من الذهب النقي. وقبل ذلك بإحدى عشرة سنة، اكتشفت كتلة ذهبية أخرى في بالارات بفكتوريا بأستراليا، واستخلص منها 68,72كجم من الذهب النقي. أما أكبر كتلة سجلت عالميًا تحتوي على الذهب، فقد وجدت في هل إند في نيوساوث ويلز بأستراليا عام 1872م، وهي قطعة من الإردواز والذهب بلغ ارتفاعها 145 سم وعرضها 38 سم ووزنت أكثر من 235 كجم من الذهب النقي. ولكن لم تسجل ككتلة ذهبية حقيقية، لأنها كانت خليطًا من الإردواز والذهب.
أما الترسبات الغرينية فهي من نوعين *متفتتة وطميية*، ويوجد النوع الأول قريبًا من عروق الذهب، أما الثاني فيوجد بعيدًا عنها، غالبًا في قيعان الأنهار.
بعض الذهب يوجد في الترسبات الضخمة للنحاس المسماة* بترسبات النحاس السماقي*.

الذهب في مياه البحر. كل مياه البحر تحتوي على الذهب المحلول. وينتج من ماء البحر 72 ملجم من الذهب لكل طن متري. ويبحث العلماء عن طرق مربحة لتعدينه.
ومن النادر وجود الذهب في صورة نقية، ولكن غالبًا ما يكون مصحوبًا بالفضة في سبيكة طبيعية تسمى *الإلكتروم*، وعادة ما يكون مقرونًا بالكوارتز أو الكلسيت، أو الرصاص، أو التليريوم أو الزنك أو النحاس، وغالبًا ما يُستخرج كناتج ثانوي لهذه المعادن. فمثلاً 40% فقط من الذهب المستخرج بالولايات المتحدة، يُستخرج من مواقع قد يصح إطلاق اسم منجم ذهب عليها.


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*مناجم الذهب في العالم*

الأقطار الرئيسية المنتجة للذهب في العالم هي جنوب إفريقيا والولايات المتحدة وأستراليا والصين وكندا وروسيا وإندونيسيا والبرازيل وأوزبكستان وبابوا غينيا الجديدة.
ولجنوب إفريقيا مناجم ذهب عميقة جدًا، ويصل عمق بعضها إلى 3 كم. وقد ارتفع سعر الذهب ارتفاعًا حادًا في السبعينيات من القرن العشرين، مما أنعش صناعة الذهب في جنوب إفريقيا، وشجع على فتح المناجم القديمة للإنتاج مرة أخرى بعد أن صارت مجدية اقتصاديًا. ومراكز صناعة الذهب بجنوب إفريقيا هي: ويتواترزراند، وفار وست راند، وأورانج الحرة. وتعد مناجم الذهب في ويتواترزراند في مقاطعة الترانسفال أغنى مناجم الذهب في العالم.
ومن مواقع الذهب المهمة في روسيا تلك التي توجد في شرقي سيبريا. وفي الولايات المتحدة ظلت مناجم الذهب المسماة *مذر لود* بكاليفورنيا مصدرًا لأغلب الذهب، أما اليوم فتعد نيفادا في طليعة الولايات في إنتاج الذهب. والولايات الأخرى التي تتصدر إنتاج الذهب هي: كاليفورنيا، ومونتانا، وداكوتا الجنوبية ويوتا. أما في كندا، فتعد أونتاريو أكبر مصدر للذهب. أما كولومبيا البريطانية والمقاطعات الشمالية الغربية، وكويبك، فتعد أيضًا مناطق مهمة لإنتاج الذهب.
يأتي ثلثا الذهب المنتج في أستراليا من أستراليا الغربية تقريبًا، وأغنى مناجم الذهب توجد في منطقة الميل الذهبي بالقرب من كالجورلي. وفي كدستون شمال غربي تاونسفيل بكوينزلاند، يوجد أكبر مناجم أستراليا للذهب.
وفي السنين الأولى من بداية القرن العشرين نمت الفلبين سريعًا كمنتج للذهب؛ حيث توجد بها عدة مناجم كبيرة في شمالي لوزون.


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*كيفية التنقيب عن الذهب*

تختلف طرق تعدين الذهب باختلاف نوع المواد المترسبة. ويتم الحصول على الذهب بخطوتين ضروريتين هما: 1- الحصول على الخام 2- فصل الذهب عن الخام.
وفي أغلب عمليات التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية تتم العمليتان في مواقع الرواسب. وفي حالة التنقيب تحت الأرض يتم التنقيب عن الخام، ثم ينقل للطواحين فيفْصل ويركَّز هناك.
ويتم التنقيب عن المواد المترسبة أو العروق المعدنية تحت الأرض بالطريقة نفسها التي يتم بها التنقيب عن الفحم الحجري، ويصل المنقبون للذهب بحفر ممرات رأسية في الأرض متتبعين اتجاه العرق، وهناك بعض خامات الذهب يتم التنقيب عنها على سطح الأرض. تُكسر الصخور بوضع متفجرات داخلها وتحفر، ثم تؤخذ الصخور المحتوية على الذهب إلى الطواحين.
وكل عمليات التنقيب في الترسبات الغرينية في الأساس ما هي إلا عملية *تنخُّل أو غربلة* (فصل بالجاذبية). وفي الأيام الغابرة، كان المنقبون يستخدمون للترسبات الغرينية الأوعية المعدنية كالمقلاة لفصل الذهب يدويًا بعد غسله. فكانوا يفصلون الماء والحصى من الوعاء بحركة دائرية تاركين الذهب في الوعاء.
ولكن في العادة يستخدم المنقبون مغرفة لجمع الحصى في هزَّازة تسع ما يقرب من 0,2م§ من المادة ويغسلونه، ثم يهزونه ويزيحون المواد الخفيفة إلى أن يكون المتبقي هو الذهب وحده.

العملاق الهيدروليكي. وهو يساعد على ضخ المياه واندفاعها بشدة نحو ركام الحصى المحتوي على الذهب فيجرفه إلى أوعية لها أخاديد تحجز الذهب.

الرافعة (الدِّرِدْج). هي آلة تنقيب عن الذهب تعمل بالطاقة وتتكون من عدد من الدلاء مثبتة على مركب، وكل دلو بسعة 0,2م. وتنزل الدلاء في الماء على ذراع الرافعة وتدور بحركة دائرية (كالساقية) لترفع الطمي من قاع النهر. وتحمل *الرافعة* أجهزة لفصل الذهب عن المواد الأخرى.
يمنع كثير من الأقطار كلاً من التنقيب بالرافعة أو التنقيب الهيدروليكي؛ لأنهما يتلفان الأراضي والأنهار. وقد استُخدمت الرافعة في الماضي في نيوزيلندا وكاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة وتُستخدم على نطاق واسع في الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا).
رافعات السحب الخطية، وفي الغالب تسمى *الساحبات الخطية*، وتتكون من دلاء مربوطة في شكل خطوط ثقيلة تُجر وتُسحب على طول قاع الأنهار لجمع الذهب الغريني.

المجرفة الآلية. وهي آلة ضخمة تجمع كميات كبيرة من التربة والطمي والحصى المحتوية على الذهب من قيعان الأنهار. وتعمل هذه المجرفة مع أجهزة أخرى لفصل الذهب من المواد الأخرى، ويتم ذلك في موقع المواد المترسبة.


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*عملية الطحن*

هناك ثلاث طرق مستخدمة لفصل الذهب عن الخامات أو عن ماء البحر، وهي: *الطفو*، *والسيانيد*، *واللباب الكربوني*.

الطفو. تُفرَزُ في عملية الطفو (عملية التعويم) جسيمات الخام المطحون الناعم بعضها عن بعض، بناء على مقدرة المعادن المختلفة الموجودة في الخام بربط نفسها مع رغوة زيتية. تُخلط الزيوت والكيميائيات التي تسمى *عوامل الطفو* بالماء قبل أن يُخلط الخام المسحوق، وتستخدم ثلاثة أنواع من الكيميائيات وهي: عامل رغوي وعامل جامع وكيميائيات غير عضوية متنوعة. يتسبب* العامل الرغوي* في تزبُّد الماء، ويكوِّن* العامل الجامع *طبقة على الذهب تجعله يلتصق بفقاقيع الهواء التي تطفو على السطح، أما *الكيميائيات غير العضوية* فتمنع المعادن الأخرى من تكوين تلك الطبقة التي اكتسى بها الذهب. فبعد وضع الخام في الماء، يدخل الهواء في المحلول، وتسمى هذه العملية* التهوية*، وبذلك تُحمل جسيمات الذهب إلى أعلى وتُقشط من الطبقة الرغوية.

طريقة السيانيد. وهي عملية تحتوي على وضع الخام المسحوق في خزان يحتويًً على محلول مخفف من السيانيد، ثم يفصل الذهب في المحلول أو يُرسَّب بمعدن الزنك.
واستخدمت هذه الطريقة لأول مرة في جنوب إفريقيا في تسعينيات القرن التاسع عشر، وهي طريقة فعالة جدًا تستخلص 90% من الذهب الموجود بالخام، وباستخدام هذه الطريقة يمكن استخلاص الذهب من أكوام نفايات المواد المستخرجة من مناجم الذهب.

اللُّب الكربوني. وهي طريقة أخرى تحتاج لاستخدام السيانيد. وفيها يتم أولا خلط الخام المسحوق بالماء للحصول على لبابة، ثم يذاب محتواها من الذهب في محلول السيانيد. وتضاف جسيمات الكربون للبابة لتجميع *أيونات *الذهب (ذرات مشحونة كهربائيًا) على سطحها. وبعد ذلك تزال جسيمات الكربون من اللبابة، ثم توضع الجسيمات في محلول السيانيد القلوي (مادة كاوية) الساخن الذي بدوره يفصل الذهب عن الكربون.


----------



## محمد حمزه (30 يونيو 2006)

*استخدامات الذهب*


العُملة. تستخدم الأمم الذهب عملة عالمية. وتقبل كل الدول الذهب لتسديد الديون العالمية. وفي بداية القرن العشرين ،كانت أغلب الأقطار تتعامل *بقاعدة الذهب*، ويعني ذلك أننا يمكن أن نحصل على كمية معينة من الذهب مقابل أغلب العملات الورقية من أي مصرف أو خزينة قومية.
ولقد تخلت المملكة المتحدة عام 1914م عن قاعدة الذهب مما أدى لانخفاض قيمة الجنيه. ثم عادت إلى استخدامها مرة أخرى عام 1925م. إلا أن المشكلات الاقتصادية والمصرفية التي زادت تعقيدًا بتدهور التجارة العالمية جعلت المملكة المتحدة تتخلى عن الذهب مرة أخرى قبل الانتخابات العامة عام 1931م. أما الولايات المتحدة، فقد تخلت عن قاعدة الذهب عام 1933م. ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبح من الصعوبة بمكان تحول جنيه المملكة المتحدة أو دولار الولايات المتحدة إلى ذهب.
وبنهاية الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين، لم توجد دولة واحدة تتعامل بهذه القاعدة، إلا أن الذهب قد استخدم بشكل واسع كطريقة لقياس قيمة العملة، وذلك حتى السبعينيات من القرن العشرين، أما اليوم فإن أكثر من نصف ذهب العالم تمتلكه الحكومات والمصارف. إن أغلب احتياطي الذهب للولايات المتحدة، وهو أكبر احتياطي في العالم، يُخزَّن تحت الأرض في فورت نوكس بكنتاكي.
أما الآن، فيرتفع وينخفض سعر الذهب بناء على العرض والطلب على المعدن. ويأتي الطلب على الذهب أساسًا من الشركات التي تستخدمه في صناعة المجوهرات. ولكن في الدول ذات العملة الضعيفة، قد يأتي الطلب على الذهب من* المضاربين* وهم الذين يحدثون هذا النوع من التغير في الأسعار.
وقد تضطر بعض الدول أحيانًا لاستخدام احتياطيها من الذهب للإيفاء بالتزاماتها نحو البائعين عندما تكون عملتها غير مقبولة لديهم.

القطع النقدية الذهبية. لقد استُخدم الذهب للقطع النقدية منذ القرن الثامن ق.م. ولقد اشتهرت منطقة ليديا بالأناضول (تركيا حاليًا) بنقودها وعملتها الذهبية. هذا الثراء كان مصدرًا للأساطير عن الملك ميداس والملك كروليوس ملك ليديا اللذين اشتهرا بالثراء الفاحش. كما أن القطع الفارسية كانت من الذهب الخالص بنقاوة 97%.
أما جنيه الذهب البريطاني، فقد أُدخل للتداول في أواخر القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي. واليوم ازداد استخدام الذهب في العملات مع الازدياد الكبير في صك السبائك المعدنية التي تشترى للاستثمار.

المجوهرات. يسبك الذهب مع معادن أخرى مثل النحاس والفضة لصنع العديد من أنواع المجوهرات. *فالذهب الأبيض* المصنوع من الذهب المسبوك مع معادن أخرى مثل البلاتين أو البلاديوم أو الفضة يُستخدم كثيرًا كإطار للأحجار الكريمة في الخواتم والأطواق.

رقائق الذهب. ظل صنع رقائق الذهب بالطريقة نفسها لمئات السنين، حيث يُسبك الذهب مع النحاس أو الفضة لصنع* الرقائق الذهبية*. يُصهر المعدن ويُشكل في هيئة قضيب، ثم يمرر بين لفافتين إلى أن يصير شريطًا مسطحًا لايزيد سمكه على 0,04م . ثم يُقَطَّع الشريط لقطع مربعة بعرض 2,5 سم وتوضع القطع بين شرائح من الورق الرهيف المقوى. وتسمى الكومة المحتوية على 210 من الرقائق الذهبية *مقطعًا*. وتُغلَّف هذه في برشمان ـ أي رق ـ (ورق نفيس شبيه بالرقوق) وتوضع على قطع مرمرية، وتطرق بمطرقة تزن حوالي 8كجم.
هذا الطَّرْق الأولي يحول الرقائق أو الألواح إلى مربعات بعرض 9 سم. وكل واحد منها يقطَّع إلى أربعة مربعات، وتوضع بين قطع مصنوعة من البلاستيك المطلي خصيصًا. تقليديًا، توضع الألواح بين أوراق لغشاء يسمى *جلد مطرق الذهب* مصنوع من أمعاء الثور، ثم تطرق الألواح بعد ذلك بمطرقة تزن 4,5 كجم لمدة عشرين دقيقة.
يُقطَّع كل لوح مرة أخرى إلى قطع، وتُطرق القطع بمطرقة تزن 3 كجم. هذه العملية تحولها بعد أربع ساعات إلى ألواح رقيقة لدرجة أن الضوء يلمع من خلالها، حيث يبلغ سمكها نحو 0,00013 ملم. ثم تُلتقط الرقائق بكمّاشات خشبية وتوضع على وسائد جلدية وتُشذب بسكين أو شفرة مصنوعة من نبات الراطان إلى رقائق مربعة بعرض 9سم². و25 قطعة من الرقائق، موضوعة بين صفحات ورقية، تكون كتابًا.

التذهيب (الطلاء بالذهب). هو استخدام رقائق الذهب أو غباره أو نفايته في الديكور (الزخرفة). والطلاء بالذهب حرفة قديمة. وقد عثر علماء الآثار على مواد مطلية بالذهب عمرها أكثر من 5,000 سنة. توضع رقائق الذهب الرفيع يدويًا وتُضغط في مكانها ثم تُصقل لتثبيت الذهب. وفي بعض الأحيان، يستخدم* الغراء* لإحكام لصق الذهب في مكانه.
للمواد الذهبية الصلبة قيمة قصوى، والطلاء بالذهب طريقة لجعل الأشياء تظهر وكأنها مصنوعة منه وبتكلفة أقل كثيرًا من استخدام الذهب الصلب. وبالإمكان تغطية الأثاث وحتى سقوف المباني برقائق الذهب.

الذهب وطب الأسنان. استبدل الرومان الذهب بالأسنان منذ أكثر من 2000 سنة. ويستخدم أطباء الأسنان رقائق الذهب وأنواعًا أخرى منه، تسمى كرات *الذهب الإسفنجي*. وبالإمكان استخدام الذهب لحشو *الفجوات* (مناطق منخورة) في الأسنان. كما أنه يُستخدم في السبائك السنية والمحتوية على الفضة أو البلاتين ومعادن أخرى، ويستخدم أطباء الأسنان هذه السبائك لصنع الجسور والتيجان.
وبالرغم من أن ارتفاع أسعار الذهب جعل العلاج به يزداد تكلفة، إلا أن الطلب على الذهب في أشغال طب الأسنان مازال مستمرًا.

الذهب والصناعة. يُستخدم الذهب في الصناعات الكهربائية والإلكترونية وبخاصة في الدوائر المطبوعة والموصلات، وعلى الأخص في شبه الموصلات المصنوعة من السليكون المطلي. وبالإمكان استخدام الذهب في تغطية النوافذ الزجاجية، مما يساعد في تخفيف وتقليل الأشعة تحت الحمراء، وفي الوقت نفسه تسمح بدخول ضوء كاف، أما أسلاك السبائك الذهبية فتستخدم في معدات القياس والقياسات الحرارية.
عندما تكون جسيمات الذهب معلقة في سائل، نَصِفُ الذهب بأنه راسب. ويصنع الزجاج الياقوتي من نوع من الذهب المترسب يسمى *أرجوانة كاسيوس*، ويُصنع الرباط الذهبي بلف خيوط الذهب حول الحرير.

الدمغات. هي علامات تُختم على المصنوعات الذهبية لتبين نقاوة الذهب فيها وتوضح عيار الذهب، وكذلك المكان الذي تم فيه التحليل. وكل المصوغات الذهبية المعروضة للبيع لابد من تحليلها بوساطة *مكتب مواصفات* وختمها بعلامات خاصة. ولقد استُخدمت الدمغة منذ العصور الوسطى. وكانت عقوبات التلاعب بالدمغات شديدة جدًا في بعض الأحيان حيث شملت عقوبة الإعدام.


----------



## mtztaj (6 يوليو 2006)

انا مهندس تعدين ولكن في موضوعك اشياء جديدة عرفتها ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## سرحان الجنابي (20 يوليو 2006)

*الاخوة العزاء*

ارجوا شرح كيفية معرفة اذا كان المعدن ذهم ام لا فمثلا لو وجدت حجر يحتوي على اجسام براقة شبيه بالذهب كيف لي التاكد اذا كانت ذهب ام معدن اخر
مع فائق الشكر


----------



## سرحان الجنابي (21 يوليو 2006)

*اخي مهندس الفلزات*

جزيل الشكر والامتنان لك


----------



## nouranwr (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عبدالكريم (30 أغسطس 2009)

كيف تحول الصودا (هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ) من سائلة الى صلبة


----------



## belkheir (8 سبتمبر 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerci


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جــــــزاكم اللــــه كل خير


----------



## freeaszx (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا هل يمكن معرفة كيفية طلاء الاكسسوارات بالذهب


----------



## alshangiti (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرًا الأخوة الأعزاء على هذه المعلومات المفيدة واليكم هذه المعلومات عن منجم. Tau tona فى جنوب افريقيا. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TauTona_Mine


----------



## alshangiti (2 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.homestakevisitorcenter.com/

كل المعلومات عن منجم. Homestead.


----------



## alshangiti (2 نوفمبر 2011)

النتاج العالم من الذهب لعام ٢٠١٠. 

http://www.dani2989.com/gold/goldproduction2011gb.html


----------



## اسماء الامين (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا.ارجو مساعدتي في مشروع انتاج الذهب عن طريق السيانيد احتاج لموازنة الماده وموازنة الطاقه والجدوى الاقتصاديه ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## blue blue (19 أبريل 2012)

راائع معلومات قيمة ..شكرا جزيلا


----------



## deler22 (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المعلومات القيمة و المفيدة
بارك الله فيك
لا تحرمنا من جديدك
​


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks for this information


----------

